# Breast feeding?



## kirstywade (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi There, I was born without a womb, to cut a long story short, 
Our surro is 11 weeks pregnant & I was wondering if it's pos for me to breast feed once baba is here?
Something I've always wanted to do, just hope some one can point me in the right direction?!
Thank you
Love Kirst xx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello Kirst and congratulations, you can indeed induce lactation which involvves drugs herbs and lots of pumping, some IP's have more success than others, but on thw whole the IP's I know that have done so have been pleased even if some of them didn't get huge amounts of milk, you will need a good pump, I would advise that you look at asklenore website: http://www.asklenore.info/ you can ask her your personal Q's on the message boards, sadly I couldn't do it as I couldn't take the drugs due to the type of cancer I had but if that hadn't been the case I would def have wanted to give it a go. You would follow the Newman-Goldfarb Protocols for Induced Lactation. Once you have found out the info you need to you then you need to approach your GP for the drugs, who I'm sure will help given that you're pregnant via surrogacy, good luck and let us know how you get on 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Kirst
Congratulations from me too   . 
I have 2 gorgeous surrogate children and (partially) breastfed them both. I did domperidone, herbs and pumping - it is hard work before the birth (I pumped under baggy jumpers in lay-bys, at Chester Zoo, in the loos at the Trafford Centre but after that breastfeeding in public seemed pretty normal!). I did need to supplement with formula but was so proud that I could at least give them a little breastmilk and it was a great way of comforting them too. I would say do plenty of reading up about it and weigh up all the pros and cons - if you do decide to give it a go thats brilliant but even if you don't I'm sure you will fall in love with your baby the moment you set eyes on him or her and you can have that wonderful feeling of skin on baby skin whether you breasfeed or not.
Good luck!

Jaq


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi Kirst

Many congratulations - I hope the pregnancy and birth go well and good luck with the breast feeding.

Do remember to think about the legal side too. You should put in place specialist Wills and you'll need to apply for a parental order after the birth to obtain legal parenthood and extinguish your surrogate's legal status- there's a wealth of free information about the legal issues on my new multi-media website www.porterdodsonfertility.com.

All the best

Lou Ghevaert

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## kirstywade (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies, Thank you all soo much for that!
I will for sure read more into in & also gonna look into the legal side!
Knew i could count on you ladies! ;-) xxx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

good luck glad we could help


----------



## happilymatched (Jan 29, 2010)

I too am wanting to breast feed. I had a total hysterectomy 11 years ago and take HRT.
I am getting advice from askLenore and my GP is on board. 
As we are early in pregnancy [7 weeks] we will start the protocol early at the 13 week mark.
Good luck


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Can I suggest you research adoptive breast feeing. There are lots of sites on the subject, and pros and cons of using different systems.

Any information I am giving you is 10 years old, and things may have changed. When I looked into it the adoptive breast feeding web site supplied me with the best info. http://www.fourfriends.com/abrw/

When I was thinking about doing it, most people thought it was weird. I always felt information like this ought to be out there, for *all* mothers, because some give up breast feeding due to low milk supplies. There are some amazing breast feeding systems, which allow mums who have little or no milk, to breast feed.

Congratulations on the pregnancy of your surrogate

Lorna

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Angel KJ (May 23, 2007)

Hi 


just wanted to say congrats Kirstywade. 
I too am trying to induce lactation and have started the first stage of the protocol! we are expecting twins in late Jan   
if you need any advice or if you want to compare symptoms or just chat , PM me or post...


Good Luck


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi there - I induced breastfeeding for our surro baby using the Newman/Goldfarb Protocol on Ask Lenore and managed to get 14 oz a day by the time she arrived. I breast fed her for 5 months (although did supplement with a bottle too) but also gave her expressed milk every day until 8 months. Please feel free to PM me if anyone needs any help with anything. Good luck xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Apricot that is amazing I know that you managed to induced it but you did so well- congratulations


----------



## Angel KJ (May 23, 2007)

wow that is amazing and v encouraging............. thanks apricot, will take you up on that   




A x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,
Congratulations and best of luck with the research and the lactation!

I actually start the med's for inducing Lactation tomorrow!!! 

Like others have said some don't get a huge amount of milk, but like apricot who did so well! its proof that it can work! so I'm staying positive and focused that its a real bonus if i manage to breast feed, even if its just for the initial bond, it seems tough after reading through my protocol from Lenore, (asklenore website) but hopefully it will be worth it! 

Poppins x


----------

